# How much exercise is too much?



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm bringing my puppy home tomorrow, and I know that a good rule of thumb is 1 minute of exercise per kg while he's young. However, this is a question for when he gets older (from about 12-18 months). I walk long distances, sometimes up to 8 miles, but generally walk for 2 hours a day. Would this be too much? I don't want to risk HD by doing this.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Jack Reeve said:


> I'm bringing my puppy home tomorrow, and I know that a good rule of thumb is 1 minute of exercise per kg while he's young. However, this is a question for when he gets older (from about 12-18 months). I walk long distances, sometimes up to 8 miles, but generally walk for 2 hours a day. Would this be too much? I don't want to risk HD by doing this.


I go by weeks, 5 minutes more of play per week. And make sure the pup isn't jumping or walking stairs until about six months. The big concern are the growth plates and making sure they are grown in and stable before starting "rougher" exercise. I would consult your vet on your specific dog, but I tend to err on the side of 1 year before you're doing any kind of longer running (3-4 miles or more.) Long distance walking should be safe at around that age.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't try to do too much exercise in the hopes you will tire your puppy out. Not only will it backfire (he will become more and more in shape and need more and more exercise), but there is a greater chance of injury. Learn from my mistakes. My pup scrambled after balls and had to have crate rest 2 or 3 times before he was a year old .... bad.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is only natural that a fit dog will need more exercise to maintain fitness, no different than a human, but it is a part of dog ownership, especially a breed like GSDs. Keeping a dog fit is called responsible ownership.

Deliberately withholding exercise to keep a dog unfit is no different that feeding a dog a poor diet, both are irresponsible and neglectful.

The best way to determine a puppy's exercise needs is to let them set the pace with plenty of rest stops. Natural surfaces are preferred and manmade surfaces should be avoided.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

There is a difference in appropriate amount of exercise and too much. Puppies don't have a brain so you have to do the thinking for them.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

All pups will be enthusiastic, there is a whole world out there!! But don't try to just tire them out because you will end up with a fit wired dog. Mental games and teaching them to clock off is just as important.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG 

"This is an X-ray of a 2 week old puppy. 
Look at how far the bones have to grow before they become a proper bony joint! This is why you should never let puppies jump, walk up/down stairs, over exercise or over train. Doing to much impact activity at a young age will cause serious issues later in life, or even at a young age as hip dysplasia and other orthopaedic conditions are rising in puppies! 
Remember the puppy rule for every month increase activity by 5 minuets! For example an 8 week old puppy only needs 10 minuets physical activity a day - a 6 month old only needs 30 minuets a day of physical activity!!
*physical activity includes - going for a walk, training, playing fetch, running, playing with other dogs etc.

Enjoy your new puppy but remember you wouldn't make a 6 month old baby run a mile a day so don't make your puppy either!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I got this from an article on FB. It just shows how much a pup has to grow. You can see why the growth plates are slow in closing.


----------



## poldi (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a 13 weeks old puppy, and he is in my backyard alot and runs around with my supervision of course, my question is that my deck has like steps of 3 all around and he chills on the deck then goes to play on the grass, should I not let him to go up and down the stairs? he does not run on the stairs goes down on them very carefully.


----------

